# Omnisphere migration issue



## EmmCeeSq (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi all, 

I'm in the process of migrating to a new DAW, so you can imagine how delighted I am by everything at the moment...
Todays problem is Omnisphere. I've dowloaded a fresh install (after trying to simply move it over from one computer to the other, which didn't go well). I now have a clean, perfectly working install of Omnisphere, albeit with all my custom patches and multis missing. There is no information at all (that I can find) on the Spectrasonics website as to how to import your custom data - does anyone have any experience with this? I have some custom patches and some bought ones that I'd like to import.

Thanks so much for any tips!

Mike


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 21, 2019)

I used the "Share Sounds" feature the last time I moved to a new computer:

https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/sharing-page03

Hope that helps.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks, I'll cehck it out. Got some instructions from Omnisphere as well, although they're not entirely clear.


----------

